# [SOLVED] AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

So lets get down to business...

Motherboard: Asus m4n98td EVO (bios 1003)
Cpu: AMD Phenom 1090t @4ghz
Memory: G.Skill Flair ddr3 2000 *Model #: *F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS (4 x2gb sticks)
GPU: EVGA GTX 465 x2 (SLI)
CPU Cooler: Coolermaster V8
CPU Idle temp - 34c
CPU load temp - 60c (prime 95 @ 12 hrs)
time to get from load temp to idle temp - 1min 42sec

I have the bios set as follows (if things are missing it is set to AUTO)

CPU multiplier - 16
cpu freq - 250 (for 2000mhz mem speed)
CPU Voltage - 1.5volts
mem voltage - 1.68
__________________________________
Gpu Settings (EVGA PRECISION)

Core Clock - 850
Shader Clock - 1700
Memory Clock - 1850
Fan Speed always at 100% (not afraid of noise lol wear a headset)

system is stable... but what my issue is...

GPU-Z states that my memory clock is at 995mhz

CPU-Z states that my memory is on xmp profile 2000mhz, but its only running at 1000mhz.

Do I have something set way wrong for my memory and gpu to be running way slower?

I know that the gpu clocks are stable i had these cards in an x58 classified board at these speeds, and all was running like a champ.

Please help. Thanks guys


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues*

so in short... the memory is showing that it is running %50 of what it is supposed to be running at in CPU-Z.

The GPU memory is only running at around %55 of what it is supposed to be running at in GPU-Z

This is apparently a memory issue, has the motherboard taken a dump on me? I'm not looking for exact fixes, just some direction to work towards.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues*

CPU-Z is duped by AMD's Cool N Quiet function, disable this in CPU config (bios) to see your clock speeds.


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues*

CNQ always has and always will be disabled. but i thank you for the input.


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues*

!!bump!!


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone please help.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues*

You always double the speed that cpu-z shows, double data rate (ddr) eh. 

Not sure about gpu-z, offhand, but probably the same thing. 

Your temperatures are fine.
Are you having performance issues?


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

I think your right. They are memory speeds so I assume that's the case, also considering ddr3 and gddr5 are of the same type. I was getting random bsod. Thought that's what the issue was. But found it to be my raid 0+1 (300gb wd raptors) set. Thank you NVIDIA chipset for killing 4 hdds. But now all in all, everything is running great. Now that I know that gpu-z and CPU-z divide the memory frequency in half I feel much better. BTW I replaced the raptors with a 6 port sas controller, and 4 Hitachi 15000 rpm 600gb drives. Everything flows nicely again. I'm not a believer in solid state drives until the price per gb comes down, and they can become more reliable. Thank you for clearing that up for me. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: AMD x6 1090t total system OC issues*

Just an update... If i view CPU-Z while [email protected] the GPU is showing the correct frequencies. So it is definatly something to do with CPU-Z and GPU-Z and memory frequency of all on board memory speeds.


----------



## Indiandog (Dec 19, 2010)

Just trying to mark this as solved


----------



## PBlais (Jan 3, 2011)

For memory speed check the BIOS AI Tweaker settings. You won't be able to auto detect 1600 RAM. The best shot for RAM is to use AI tweaker and select the profile stored on the RAM sticks else you'll need to manually set it to 1600.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Double Data Rate (ddr) reads on the up and down of the pulse, CPUz reports the actual speed of the ram frequency, which is half of the rated ram speed.


----------

